# Google- Wash. woman with Crohn's helps spur bathroom bill - SmartBrief



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Wash. woman with Crohn's helps spur bathroom billSmartBrief, DCLiias introduced a bill that would force retailers to open up private bathrooms to patients with IBD, *irritable bowel syndrome* and those who have an ostomy. The legislation currently is working its way through the state Senate. snohomishtimes.com (Wash *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

